# Extremely low cervix post partum?



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

NAK

Does anyone else have an extremely low cervix post partum?
TMI I guess, but it is at the entrance of my vagina. I really couldn't find anything via google. I tried talking to my midwife but she just said do kegel's, they have not helped. Does anyone else have this? And is it normal?
BTW I am three months post partum, and had an easy home birth.
My husband and I wish to resume a sex life, and its so low, we really can't.

TIA


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

It sounds like a prolapse.

In bygone days, a pessary used to be used for this...

more...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pessary

and http://www.aafp.org/afp/20000501/2719.html

Ultimately, your kegels are going to do the job for you, but in the meantime, maybe a fitting with a pessary or diagphram will support your internal organs. it is important to get this under control because you can get your cervix or uterus exposed and infected with things you do not need.

I hope everything goes back to normal for you real soon.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
It sounds like a prolapse.

In bygone days, a pessary used to be used for this...

more...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pessary

and http://www.aafp.org/afp/20000501/2719.html

Ultimately, your kegels are going to do the job for you, but in the meantime, maybe a fitting with a pessary or diagphram will support your internal organs. it is important to get this under control because you can get your cervix or uterus exposed and infected with things you do not need.

I hope everything goes back to normal for you real soon.










I read about it, but thought since it was my first baby it wasn't that.

Does this mean I go to my midwife or a gyn?


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

You need to be doing pelvic tilt exercises along with the kegels. You can Google it if you're not familiar with how to do pelvic tilts.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
You need to be doing pelvic tilt exercises along with the kegels. You can Google it if you're not familiar with how to do pelvic tilts.

Thank you.
I just talked to my midwife because I got freaked out.
She said the same thing, Pelvic Tilts, Kegels, and rest with my hips up when I can.

AHHH. I'm freaked out!
I'm 20, had an easy labor, I'm chubby, but not obese, it was my first baby.








Thank you though.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 








I read about it, but thought since it was my first baby it wasn't that.

Does this mean I go to my midwife or a gyn?

I do not know. Ask your midwife for a referral. That is what I would do.

And







s I am sure this is not fun.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

There is a support group on here for Pelvic Organ Prolapse... I'll see if I can find the link for you in a minute. It can happen on the first birth, and it can improve a lot, so try not to freak out. I've been there... no information or support makes it worse. You don't necessarily need a pessary. My cervix was pretty low for a long time... It did finallly go back up to the normal position. Hormones help too. After I got pregnant and my uterus was heavy, it dropped back down a bit, but after doing the right exercises I'm doing a lot better again. My favorite one that my doula told me about is the knees/chest position. Basically you get on your hands and knees, but let your chest drop as close to the floor as possible. You want to get into a position where you can feel things pulling back up into place. It feels great. Do kegels at the same time. She also showed me another where you can scoot up against a wall, prop up your hips, legs going up the wall... kind of hard to describe, but it also uses gravity to help reposition. I don't do it as often because I don't think I'm doing it right. Since I can really feel things moving with the other one I spend my time doing it. Look at diagrams of the uterus... Envision it getting back into the position tipped forward toward your pubic bone. If things are "falling" it's probably tipping back and descending into the vagina a bit. The knees/chest exercise in particular helps tilt it back into the right spot!

Okay, found the link:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=713732

Another great site is
www.wholewoman.com - It reminds me that good posture is important.

I think some people have luck with a physical therapist that specializes in this, however, I had enough trouble getting my OBGYN to tell me more than "do kegels", "old women have that problem", and "I'm glad I had c-sections with my kids" that I pretty much gave up on the medical route and did my own research.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Mama-mana is so right! Do everything she said!

I had this with DS, my first, I thought I was crazy, but that's the way it was. It did improve significantly, and IMO, I ended up with better tone to my Kegels than before the pg! And sex got back to better than before too!

Be patient with yourself!


----------

